# A Hill...?



## grendel (May 10, 2004)

From Akallabeth...



> "But the fleet came at last to that place that was called Umbar, where was the mighty haven of the Numenoreans that no hand had wrought. Empty and silent were all the lands about when the King of the Sea marched upon Middle-earth. For seven days he journeyed with banner and trumpet, and he came to a hill, and we went up, and he set there his pavilion and his throne... Then he sent forth heralds, and he commanded Sauron to come before him and swear to him fealty. And Sauron came."



This refers to Ar-Pharazon's sailing to Middle-Earth and taking Sauron prisoner... returning to Numenor... and of course the subsequent trouble that *that* brought about.

My question is... what hill was this, where he confronted and cowed Sauron? Wouldn't you think it would have some significance later in history? Is it mentioned elsewhere in Tolkien's writings? I'm thinking, seven days from Umbar... maybe in Ithilien somewhere?

Any ideas?


----------



## Lintecoireion (May 11, 2004)

Just a guess, but it might have been Emyn Arnen, just beneath Osgiliath (That wasn't there at the time, but still a good reference point.)

Honestly, i don't know.


----------



## Confusticated (May 11, 2004)

I don't know of anywhere to find the name of this Hill and I con't recall it being mentioned anywhere else. It may be related to the White Pillar that was a momument (also strangely doesn't seem to have a name?)

From LotR Appendix A:


> 'The loss of Umbar was grievous to Gondor, not only because the realm was diminished in the south and its hold upon the Men of the Harad was loosened, but because it was there that Ar-Pharazon the Golden, last King of Numenor, had landed and humbled the might of Sauron. Though great evil had come after, even the followers of Elendil remembered with pride the coming of the great host of Ar-Pharazon out of the deeps of the Sea; and on the highest hill of the headland above the Haven they had set a great white pillar as a monument. It was crowned with a globe of crystal that took the rays of the Sun and of the Moon and shone like a bright star that could be seen in clear weather even on the coasts of Gondor or far out upon the western sea. So it stood, until after the second arising of Sauron, which now approached, Umbar fell under the domination of his servants, and the memorial of his humiliation was thrown down.'



I tend to think that it must have been one of those hills. Ar-Pharazon's seven days may not have been at great speed nor in a straight line. Perhaps he just rattled around in seach of a place to set up.

So, I tend to think this was in Umbar and not way up in Ithilien area.


----------

